# Lathe Shield



## Bruce88 (May 27, 2015)

Lathe shield are hard to come by for small lathes.  There are so many different small lathes and each one has their own problems incorporating a shield.  This is what I came up with for my lathe and trying to incorporate some chip containment, no it isn’t going to achieve Hi percentage of chip containment just an improvement.

As I was pondering this for over a month, I did incorporate a rubber accordion guard attached to the carriage to minimize chips collecting on the ways and incorporated an extension to the front chip collection tray to extend it about 2” forward and 3” up over 34” area with some .032 thick aluminum sheet bent to slip on the edge on my tray. Where they are not a direct connection to the shield they will work together to collect/control chip containment with the shield.

One key point with a shield is its ease of use (install/remove), for all the times when a shield is just in the way like setup, sanding, filling, and taking measurements plus others.  I designed this shield to slip on the edge of the brackets and as an added benefit when not in use can be stored on any edge, like the left or right chip tray edge or even the aft lathe guard edge.

I was lucky to find three fastener holes on my carriage to attach the brackets to so there was no need for any modification to the lathe for this shield installation and the brackets are not in the way of any of the controls and can be left installed when the shield is not being used.









Just a picture of the shield installed and the carriage all the way to the left up to the chuck showing that there is no conflict or covering/access to any of the controls.


----------



## kennyv (May 28, 2015)

Nice Job on the mods .. and How  do ya like your new lathe  ?


----------



## Bruce88 (May 29, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Nice Job on the mods .. and How  do ya like your new lathe  ?




Hi kennyv

The lathe meets my needs with fairly good quality and ability, still learning the ins and outs to working with a lathe and mill.


----------



## natoround (Jun 25, 2015)

Those  radius on the  shield are a good idea. I can imagine a hard  edge there would get you now and again.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 27, 2015)

Looks nice and great work. But, I could never work with something like that.


----------

